# leggings as breeches?



## Gidget

Soo my trainer wanted me to buy some stretchy pants for my lessons..said to get some from walmart so I went there and I found some for $5 and they are leggings that look like jeans..pockets in back,fake zipper thing and fake pockets up front. Dark Denim color. I thought that these would work untill I find some breeches. They are tight to the skin but are stretchy and you can move and bend in them. What do you think?

Google Image Result for http://s64159.gridserver.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/leggingsless.jpg


----------



## kitten_Val

I do remember similar thread while back so you may want to search for it. I think many people complained about leggings for some reason (I think they don't hold up well or something). Personally I use all old pants for riding (so I don't have to wash my breeches every couple days), and they work just fine (not fancy, of course, but still comfortable). So I'd say "why not?".


----------



## VelvetsAB

_I would rather skinny jeans over leggings if I wasnt wearing breeches._

_1.) leggings would show more...uhmm...everything that a curvy girl doesnt want to show._
_2.) jeans would hold up longer._


----------



## MIEventer

I use leggings for my daily riding wear. I buy them on the "Sale" rack at Walmart and use the hell out of them all summer. That way, I can save my good tights and breeches for shows and comps, and use my leggings for my everyday riding.

I love them! They are cool, you don't get super hot in them. They work great IMO, and I love using them. I even find a bunch at Salvation Army cheap, cheap.

My closet if full of them.


----------



## Gidget

I have hips and muscular legs...not no petite gal here. I just have to wear special underwear with the leggings,lol....don't want underwear lines or bulk with these babies!
I had on my skinnies at my lesson and they were comfy but she also has really expensive saddles and may not want to ruin them!..i just douns out denium can be harsh on saddles.
These are cheaper than jeans and my jeans are already getting worn out cause I work with the horses so much..-sigh-...poor jeans. At our salvation army we don't have much of anything besides 80's clothing,lol. Retirement town.

The only thing I'm worried about is the leggings sliding at my waist cause I they don't have belt loops. Any ideas besides duct tape,jk jk...I guess wear a longer shirt.
I plan on getting some breeches sometime but I want to go to a place that sells them here to try them on. I looked up online a size 34 fits like a 13/14....well I only wear that size if they are low risers..most my jeans are 9-10..the leggins are size large since they are low...soooo it depends,ya know..just want to be sure that I know what size in breeches I wear cause some look itty bitty and some don't.


----------



## vivache

I can see countless crotch holes. O:

Jeans are my favourite.. but I have a pair of riding tights with knee patches. They were like $25. Not flattering, but functional. I need nice jods with knee patches for shows.. between a slick saddleseat saddle and a slick set of pants, it's a wonder how I managed to stay on!

Riding tights are a little thicker than normal tights. I think mine are polyester, but they make bamboo, which breathes well.


----------



## horsegirl15

Before i got my riding pants i used leggings. They work fine but the seams on the inside start to wear after a while, that was really the only bad part but i definetly prefer riding in jeans more than leggings


----------



## Gidget

thanks for the advice guys...is there any site i can look at riding tights for now? I am on a serious budget cause of the holidays.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_I guess cowboys didnt realize that jeans would ruin saddles..._

_Some girls at my barn ride in jogging pants, which really is just a looser form of tights._

_As for tights fitting, buy them the correct size and they shouldnt slide down._


----------



## vivache

TuffRider Lowrise Pull On - Jeffers

Dover Saddlery | Devon-Aire® TR-10 Classic Breeches.
Dover Saddlery | Riding Sport Schooler Riding Tights.
Dover Saddlery | Tuff Rider Ribbed Low-Rise Pull On Riding Breeaches.

Do any of those work?


----------



## Gidget

vivache said:


> TuffRider Lowrise Pull On - Jeffers
> 
> Dover Saddlery | Devon-Aire® TR-10 Classic Breeches.
> Dover Saddlery | Riding Sport Schooler Riding Tights.
> Dover Saddlery | Tuff Rider Ribbed Low-Rise Pull On Riding Breeaches.
> 
> Do any of those work?


 

Thanks! you know how to shop! I always avoid dover cause I always see really expensive things on there. I think next week I will buy a pair. I just bought some gifts today


----------



## vivache

Depending on what size you want, you can have mine for $10. I never want to look at them again. XDDD


----------



## Gidget

vivache said:


> Depending on what size you want, you can have mine for $10. I never want to look at them again. XDDD


 
i think a 34 or a 32..i know the devon aire ones run small


----------



## vivache

Mine are 34 and adjustable. They have a strong in the front you can pull to make them tighter, and belt loops. They are microfiber with knee patches. Black with a pink stripe, and elastic on the ankles to keep em in place.


----------



## Gidget

I'll buy them!


----------



## MIEventer

Try Ebay, they always have great deals on there. 

Also, you can find them on horse forums - like this one, HorseGroomingSupplies, and there is a forum where all they do is buy and sell used tack and apparel...

The Bits and Barter Board - Home

You can also try www.tacktrader.com 

I have to think of other places.....


----------



## Gidget

do you have a picture? i don't really care what they look like cause i will still buy them as long as they have no holes


----------



## vivache

Only worn a handful of times.  Lemmie get pics..


----------



## Gidget

okay thanks!


----------



## vivache

Ankles..








Full..








Knee Patches...








Tags..








Waist..

They are VERY stretchy. I'm asking $10 + Shipping.. which shouldn't be much because I can fold em up and throw em into an envelope.


----------



## Gidget

I will take them..they look like exercise,gym pants! =P

How do I go about this?


----------



## vivache

UH. Let me get an envelope or teeny box that will fit them. Then you can PM me your ZIP so I can calculate shipping? Then.. I have a PayPayl, so we can do it that way for safety? I'm going to town tomorrow so I can grab a package then.


----------



## kmacdougall

For the sake of debate, leggings work awesome  And jeans, especially new ones, sometimes transfer dye onto saddles. Seems to only happen to expensive saddles because everyone knows cheap saddles never have anything bad happen to them haha. 
Also, the few times I have ridden english in jeans, the inside seam rubs my legs and hurts like a ******. When it gets hot in the summer, I wear UnderArmour short black volleyball shorts and paddock boots with full chaps. And yes I go to town in that outfit often


----------



## kitten_Val

I agree with what others said. Rather go with the leggings than jeans. And keep eye on "Tack and Equipment for Sale" section - I've seen breeches there on sale several times.


----------



## Jordan S

Try skinny jeans, thats what I wear on the days I know I'm going down to the barn, they work like a charm, and are as tight and stretchy as breeches so you can easily but on your tall boots or chaps.


----------



## oopsydaisy

wear whatever u feel comfy in  jods and breeches arent really necessary haha  i find jeans really uncomfortable to ride in, cos they do tend to rub after a while and they're a bit restricting, but i would ride in leggings or jeggings, old tracky bottoms, doesn't bother mee haha  atm i wear an old wrecked pair of black jodhpurs haha but before that it was a pair of really chavvy adidas trackies and they were really comfy LOL :lol:


----------

